
CDK: Python/TypeScript to Terraform HCL - daenz
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/cdk-for-terraform-enabling-python-and-typescript-support/
======
daenz
Curious what the community thinks about this. It feels like a step backwards,
or at the very least, sideways. I have this opinion because it re-introduces
imperative logic into declarative markup, in a way that is very easy to
abuse/overuse. It also seems to remove the need for HCL altogether (why render
to HCL when your language can call into a Terraform API?)

